# Can I host a COMPLETE druid spell list?



## Ustice (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm playing a Druid in a 3.5 game, and got tired of trying to find the right spell, and get the stats on it, so I created a COMPLETE spell list, with every spell in the Book of Exalted Deeds, Complete Champion, Complete Mage, Complete Scoundrel, Cityscape Dragon Magic, Frostburn, Heroes of Battle, Heroes of Horror, Lords of Madness, Player's Handbook, Player's Handbook 2, Races of the Dragon, Races of Stone, Spell Compendium (which has spells from the rest of the books), Sandstorm, and Stormwrack. I have the level of the spell, the name, short description, the book in which it is published, the page it appears on, school, components (V, S, M, F, DF, XP, and Frostfell), casting time, range, target/area, duration, saving throw, and spell resistance. 

This was something that I was just making for myself, but it is VERY useful, and I would like to be able let other people use it as well. 

What I want to know is, is this something that I could host somewhere without having to worry about the IP police knocking on my door? Since it is made to be used as a spell list, and not a replacement for the books, it doesn't have the full rules text, and requires that you have access to the books to use, it shouldn't be a threat to copyright or sales (if 3.5 is even sold any more). 

The BEST solution would be in a format where it could be accessed by others that could help with editing it, since while I tried to be careful, all of the data was entered by hand, and I am SURE it must contain errors.  Barring that, just hosting the file is fine too.

Right now, it is a google spreadsheet, but it would be easy enough to export if that is necessary.

I'm not looking for a full legal interpretation of the law, but more of a practical application based on other fan works and tools.


----------



## Dandu (Sep 20, 2010)

Keep it to yourself.


----------



## frankthedm (Sep 20, 2010)

Posting it on this board would not be a good idea. 

A web page called crystal keep might already have a similar resource.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Sep 20, 2010)

Welcome!

It sounds like you have the full text of the spells available?  Yeah, unfortunately, it's probably not wise to advertise it far and wide-- though IANL, and don't really know the rights and wrongs of that sort of thing, so I tend to err on the paranoid side.

And unless you're 100% sure, pointing to from here is likely against the rules , too.


----------



## Ustice (Sep 20, 2010)

Ya, no full text. I don't have the time for that, and that isn't something that I would have been interested in. I could always go look up the text in my books when I needed that. I just wanted a comprehensive spell list. 

I didn't post it here, since I wasn't sure if that would be allowed as well, even if it isn't a problem in general.


----------



## rgard (Sep 21, 2010)

frankthedm said:


> Posting it on this board would not be a good idea.
> 
> A web page called crystal keep might already have a similar resource.




Frank is correct:

Crystal Keep Home Page

There is a Druid spells pdf.

This site has been up for a long time.  I would think it would have already been challenged if there was an issue, but I don't know for certain.

Thanks
Rich


----------



## green slime (Sep 21, 2010)

The spell stats are not a problem, as long as you don't have the full spell description.


----------



## Ustice (Sep 21, 2010)

rgard said:


> Frank is correct:
> 
> Crystal Keep Home Page
> 
> ...




After checking that out, I think that it will be fine. After all, the Crystal Keep one can be used completely without a book. In that case, I think that I will just make a copy (just in case Google takes it down), and share it out. 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## gmnemo (Sep 24, 2010)

While Crystal Keep is certainly the most comprehensive and useful such source out there, it is worth noting that it is still not complete. The spell lists were last updated in 12/2005 (just after the _Spell Compendium_ was released), and 21 more sourcebooks were released since then, most of which contain new spells.

So if you are looking for a complete list, your best bet is to start from CK and add what has come afterward. (And make sure Chet Erez is all right with you doing so, if you intend to host it.) Generally speaking, though, CK is complete _enough_ for all intents and purposes.


----------



## Ustice (Sep 29, 2010)

gmnemo said:


> While Crystal Keep is certainly the most comprehensive and useful such source out there, it is worth noting that it is still not complete. The spell lists were last updated in 12/2005 (just after the _Spell Compendium_ was released), and 21 more sourcebooks were released since then, most of which contain new spells.
> 
> So if you are looking for a complete list, your best bet is to start from CK and add what has come afterward. (And make sure Chet Erez is all right with you doing so, if you intend to host it.) Generally speaking, though, CK is complete _enough_ for all intents and purposes.




The list that I created is complete, though it doesn't have the complete spell wording, just the quick descriptions that are in the spell lists. I decided to make it a public Google Doc, so it should be available now.


----------



## foxfirefizz (Sep 30, 2010)

Honestly, I would just like a comprehensive list for EVERY class, and the full title of the book you can find the description in. I'm honestly very tired of programs that list it all but put abbreviations for the book's title, and even then they're not consistent in how the abbreviate it. I've gotten to the point that I mostly just stick to the core books and Arms & Equipment Guide, just for simplicity's sake. If there was a book or document that listed all the spell stats and told you where to find the description, I would get it in a heartbeat!


----------



## gmnemo (Oct 2, 2010)

foxfirefizz said:


> Honestly, I would just like a comprehensive list for EVERY class, and the full title of the book you can find the description in. I'm honestly very tired of programs that list it all but put abbreviations for the book's title, and even then they're not consistent in how the abbreviate it. I've gotten to the point that I mostly just stick to the core books and Arms & Equipment Guide, just for simplicity's sake. If there was a book or document that listed all the spell stats and told you where to find the description, I would get it in a heartbeat!




Do you know of a document that has a comprehensive spell list for every class ?

If so, could you link me ? It seems like it'd be fairly simple to edit it to make the abbreviations consistent, or to replace the abbreviations with full names (simply a matter of Ctrl+F).

If not, then that's your first step. I might make it one of these days, when I have some spare time. I'll probably only include the PH/CK classes though.


----------



## foxfirefizz (Oct 25, 2011)

I will probably never make said document. I work for a living and am trying to further my education, all the while trying to plan a wedding. nope. no time.


----------



## kitcik (Oct 25, 2011)

I think you can get it in SpellForge anyways.


----------



## devincutler (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm your huckleberry.

Try my spell lists.

World of Therra - Spell Listings


----------

